

A Statistical Problem with Nothing-to-Hide - RuleAndLine
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2013/06/10/a-statistical-problem-with-nothing-to-hide/

======
RuleAndLine
I've been looking for that holy grail, the persuasive rebuttal against the
"nothing to hide" argument. This is it, for me.

Well, this plus the analogy to Kafka's The Trial that I picked up from, I
believe, that Chronicle article that passed around a while ago.

[http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-
if/127...](http://chronicle.com/article/Why-Privacy-Matters-Even-if/127461/)

~~~
nnutter
It is nice because it is logical and not philosophical. I remember seeing
similar discussions regarding mining for terrorist suspects. The only part of
this argument that is up for debate is how accurate the techniques are.

